# New to Bows. Where to get tuned?



## Hooch (May 17, 2019)

Hey guys. Brand new to the forum. 

I live in Spanish Fork and need to get an older used Hoyt tuned. I just got it restrung with vapor trail and new sight I installed. 

Is there a place someone would recommend that would work on older bows without having to buy a new one?

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I would pm Alpinebowman from this forum. He is great with strings and tuning from what others have said.

He is a great guy.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I second Alpine Bowman. Also, there is a Humphries archery in Payson and Austin will take good care of you.


----------



## Hooch (May 17, 2019)

Awesome. Thank you. I will check with them. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

3 for alpinebowman


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

4 for alpinebowman


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Not to take anything away from Alpine... I don't know him and I am sure he does a good job, but if you don't mind the suggestion, learn to do it yourself. Not only the cost savings of having someone else "tune" it, which is not much more than checking the cam timing/cam sync, setting the draw length, axel to axel length, checking brace, string and cable length, (those 3 are always + or - approximate measurements), center shot (to a point) and arrow rest height (to a point). The fine tuning really has to come from the shooter making those adjustments to fit him/her. A good bow tuner can tune everything to fit him, but that is not fitting you and your style of shooting. To me, the real tuning comes into play when you tune the arrow, i.e. nock tune, torque tune the bow, fine tune the center shot by walk back tuning or french tuning, and those sort of fine tuning items. Those things have to be tuned to the individual for the individual and done to perfection by the individual. Learning how to do this not only will save you money, but the things you learn about how to shoot to improve your form, is priceless. If you are satisfied with shooting groups the size of a "bread box" which is good enough for hunting purposes, then by all means, have someone else make the bow adjustments for you, but in the words of Randy Ulmer... "close enough is not good enough". Purchase a few items at a time and before too long, you will have all the tools necessary to do anything to the bow as well as build and adjust your arrows. There... now you have my 2 cents on the subject from the "for what it's worth department".


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

bow dude
Got any good how to books on tuning? I'm all for it and like to have books. Wifey thinks I am on the phone too much when I don't even have social media, I am literally reading and researching bow hunting stuff.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Go to Archerytalk.com
Lots of good information over there. Might have to wade through a little BS along the way.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Feb 3, 2019)

middlefork said:


> Go to Archerytalk.com
> Lots of good information over there. Might have to wade through *a little B*S along the way.


A little BS along the way! :rotfl: You have a knack for understatement!

But it is also true, there is a lot of good information to be had on AT....


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Alpine will paper tune with you shooting to tune to your shot. I just had mine done by him Wednesday. I would also recommend. But I am learning and hope to do it all myself in the future.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Have had alpine build me a set of cables and string. Outstanding job, two years in with zero stretch or peep rotation.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Oli...I like to read archery magazines and go thru their tech talk articles. You can glean a lot of information from peoples ideas. I have always enjoyed reading anything written by Randy Ulmer. He was once described as a "bow shooting machine".


----------



## Hooch (May 17, 2019)

bow_dude said:


> Not to take anything away from Alpine... I don't know him and I am sure he does a good job, but if you don't mind the suggestion, learn to do it yourself. Not only the cost savings of having someone else "tune" it, which is not much more than checking the cam timing/cam sync, setting the draw length, axel to axel length, checking brace, string and cable length, (those 3 are always + or - approximate measurements), center shot (to a point) and arrow rest height (to a point). The fine tuning really has to come from the shooter making those adjustments to fit him/her. A good bow tuner can tune everything to fit him, but that is not fitting you and your style of shooting. To me, the real tuning comes into play when you tune the arrow, i.e. nock tune, torque tune the bow, fine tune the center shot by walk back tuning or french tuning, and those sort of fine tuning items. Those things have to be tuned to the individual for the individual and done to perfection by the individual. Learning how to do this not only will save you money, but the things you learn about how to shoot to improve your form, is priceless. If you are satisfied with shooting groups the size of a "bread box" which is good enough for hunting purposes, then by all means, have someone else make the bow adjustments for you, but in the words of Randy Ulmer... "close enough is not good enough". Purchase a few items at a time and before too long, you will have all the tools necessary to do anything to the bow as well as build and adjust your arrows. There... now you have my 2 cents on the subject from the "for what it's worth department".


I would absolutely agree with you. This is something that I would love to master. There is so much to a bow that I never imagined. With that being said I dont have a mentor or know where start for diy bow turning at the momment. I am a diy guy and have "been watching some youtube videos" to get me going. I do see some adjustments that are needed now.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooch (May 17, 2019)

Can anyone pm me alpine bowmen contact info. I cant see to find him searching. 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the referral gentlemen. Matt and I are in contact. 

Also to bow-dude, I agree with you whole-heartedly about learning the process themselves and actively teach my customers to enable them in the future. I always preach the more you know the more confidence you have in the field.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Hooch... I don't profess to know it all, or for that much... very much. I know enough to get myself into trouble at times. If you live in the Salt Lake area and are interested, contact me and I would be glad to show you what I know and help you out. I have helped several people over the years and made some great friends. Shoot me a PM if interested and we can figure out a time to go over things together. I really enjoy the tinkering... I have a young 20 year old that I hunt with who will come over at times. I will stand and BS with him as he does the adjustments, with my interference. Life gets busy and I don't always have the time to devote to helping him when he has time, but we eventually get together.


----------



## Hooch (May 17, 2019)

Thank you Alpinebowman for getting me in the right direction. 

I have a lot of work to do on my technique. But as far as my bow, Its good to go!

Your guys input was much appreciated. 
Thanks


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

